# Ticket for 35% tint.



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, so the other day I got pulled over for my 35% tint on all of my windows except the windshield. The officer gave me a ticket for $250 after the tint meter read 29% on the front and back windows.

I know the tint is 35% as I have the label off the box from the place that tinted them.

I did not have any tint on the window before having the 35% tint applied nor have I applied more tint over it or had the tint replaced with a darker tint.

I have a letter from the owner of the business stating that he applied 35% tint to all the windows.

Does any one think I have a chance in court with this appeal?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The only way you will have a chance with your appeal is if you strip off the tint.

The law states a total light transmittance (which would include the factory glass with apparently 94% transmittance plus the 35% film, equals the 29%).

That's why you tint with something not as dark as 35% (like 45%) because the factory windows are slightly tinted as it is.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity... why do you even need tint like that, or at all?
I am assuming you have a car (that's the way I read your post). Why do you have tint that dark? Does it make you badass cause you can see me but I cant see you? It's just like the guy with the chrome rims, it's all about attention. But the minute you get attention from the police its all, "what the fuck dude? I was just driving with illegal tint, only a little over the speed limit and I used my green blinkers to change lanes. Are you new, you are shaking.. is this legal? Can you define disordly conduct please? etc, etc."
And what else did you do? I'm sure it happens, but who has time to sit on the side of the road and look at windows to issue tinting violations? I bet you caught the officers attention some other way... unless you hit someone because it was too dark to see them. 
Tint sucks.. in my opinion. I've driven cars for thousands and thousands of miles and I swear to god, I try and backup my girlfriends SUV with all the black tint in the back and I have to back up slowly, pray to god no one is walking remotely close and then.... I still hit the mailbox. Ok, ok I dont but you get the point.
If your only violation was just the tint then strip it off and hopefully you'll keep it off. $250 is a lot of money to hide yourself why not just stay off the road in general?

If you transport animals around, your a cop or other profession that has screens and instruments to read (glare) then forget my post but I bet your just one of those... people. :-/


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Then go back to the tint shop and go with 20%. The thing about pushing a limit is that it is very easy to exceed it.


:mrgreen: So just say F-it and blow the limit away!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

I have an idea that is definately legal and at night they are easilly removed. SUNGLASSES!


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Does the law apply to all the windows or just the front two windows that are directly adjacent to the driver and passenger?

So could I leave the back windows the way they are and just strip and reapply the front two with a legal tint?

Forgot to sign in when originally posted.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

The law applies to the windows adjacent to the driver, and the side windows immediatetly behind those.
AND if you have two outside mirrors, you're allowed to tint the back windshield also, if no 2 outside mirrors, no tint allowed on that back window.
Anything other than those 5 windows can be as dard as you want (like the 2 rearmost side windows in an SUV / station wagon, or whatever)
Theres also a handful of exemptions in the law, none of which you qualify for.

In regards to why people tint their cars: Personaly, I did it the first day I sat on scorching hot leather in my new car. People also want to hide / protect electronics they have in the car, or keep the sun off of them when they're driving. Sure, 5% is ridiculus, but why not do something thats legal? You said your girlfriend has an SUV: Well how often does she tow things? Never? Why did she get such a big vehicle, she doesnt _need_ it!


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Once i got a written warning for having tint too dark - the warning said the machine read 17% or something. I kept the warning in my glove box. Same cop pulled me over a month later - i still had the same tint. He got his machine out, and this time issued me a citation for my windows being 29% tinted. *What the officer did incorrectly was he didn't clean the window where he was taking the reading either times, and my car was dirty the first time. That may be what happened to you!*

Anyways i fought the ticket and explained to the magistrate that the machine must be innacurate as their website says it's accurate to 1%. The magistrate says, "Well aren't 17% and 29% both illegal?" I said, "Yes, but the machine can't be accurate because the two results differ by so much." He pauses and says, "I'm going to find you responsible."


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

jasonbr said:


> *What the officer did incorrectly was he didn't clean the window where he was taking the reading either times, and my car was dirty the first time. *
> 
> *  Wow, from now on I'll make sure i bring a bottle of water with a rag up to every car I stop.*


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Well to take an accurate reading your supposed to wipe the window first. Otherwise the light the meter expels is diffused by the dirt/grime also. I think it's procedure even.... I had my windows 'metered' by a trooper once and he wiped the small area where he tested it off first - coincidently his meter read the tint % to a T.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok so even though I have 35% tint on all my windows (which is the legal limit), I can/probaly will be found responsable? Do you think if I say I will strip the tint off they will drop the ticket? I will strip the tint off too, I wont just say I will and not.

I have proof that there is 35% on all the windows, label off the box of the tint, a signed letter from the installer/owner of the shop. I mean its not like I completly blacked out my windows, I didnt want this to happen when I had the tint installed.

So what do you guys think, is there any chance of them dropping the ticket?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> Ok so even though I have 35% tint on all my windows (which is the legal limit), I can/probaly will be found responsable? Do you think if I say I will strip the tint off they will drop the ticket?
> 
> I have proof that there is 35% on all the windows, label off the box of the tint, a signed letter from the installer/owner of the shop.


For the second time, the law does not specify how dark the TINT can be, its the TOTAL LIGHT TRANSMISION.
Even "clear" glass would block SOME light, and since cars are all coming with some tint already from the factory, you're definately hosed if you apply 35....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

TypeX said:


> Just out of curiosity... why do you even need tint like that, or at all?
> I am assuming you have a car (that's the way I read your post). Why do you have tint that dark? Does it make you badass cause you can see me but I cant see you? It's just like the guy with the chrome rims, it's all about attention.


You ever consider the notion of privacy, moron?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Did you ever consider that your privacy "rights" are somewhat diminished when you enter the public sphere with a mobile 4000 pound weapon? Moron.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, let me go to Galls and get some sort of gear that holds a small bottle of Windex to carry on my belt, along with all of the other crap. Why don't I detail someone's interior before I do an inventory/search prior to being towed?

jasonbr
If you got a *WARNING* the first time, consider it a gift. And it was a chance for you to get the tint removed...and you didn't. So the officer notices that you said, "ahh, screw that cop, I'll just keep the tint on." He does the right thing and hammers you for ingoring the warning.


----------



## 1zero7 (Aug 11, 2002)

I would think you might be able to win an appeal if you could get some documentation showing that car windows come with 5% tint, that most people are unaware of, and then accompany that with your documentation that 35% tint was installed on your vehicle, along with some documentation from reputable tinters stating that it is not proper to install 35% tint, yada yada....and remove the illegal tint from your vehicle (maybe bring a picture or something to prove you have corrected the error). 

And...as always...

appeal the magistrates ruling to a judge!:rd: 

Tint Rules!

I'm on the phone now with the US Patent Office squaring away my design for a duty belt pouch that holds a windex bottle. :!: I'm sure we can also design some tactical bottles for you squared away cops.:rock:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

For those of you who aren't quite correct on what the law says....why paraphrase. Go to the source.

Section 9D. No person shall operate any motor vehicle upon any public way or upon any way to which the public shall have the right of access with any of the following affixed thereto: 
(1) a sign, poster or sticker on the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the operator's seat and the front passenger seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window in such a manner so as to obstruct, impede or distort the vision of the operator. 
(2) nontransparent or sunscreen material, window application, reflective film or nonreflective film used in any way to cover or treat the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator's seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window, so as to make such windshield and said window glass areas in any way nontransparent or obscured from either the interior or exterior thereof. 
This section shall not apply to: 
(1) motor vehicles manufactured with windshields and window glass areas equipped in accordance with specifications of 49 Code of Federal Regulations 571.205 as authorized by 15 USC 1407. 
(2) the use of draperies, louvers, or other special window treatments, except those specifically designated in this section, on the rear window, or a side window to the rear of the driver if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(3) federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, watch guard or patrol agencies licensed under the provisions of section twenty-five of chapter one hundred and forty-seven and college, university and hospital police agencies appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two C utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties provided said motor vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(4) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material or window application which has a total visible light reflectance of not more than thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator's seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat or on the rear window if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(5) the use of any transparent material limited to the uppermost 6″ along the top of the windshield, provided such strip does not encroach upon the driver's direct forward viewing area as more particularly described and defined in applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. 
(6) a vehicle registered in another state, territory or another country or province.


----------



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

1zero7 said:


> I would think you might be able to win an appeal if you could get some documentation showing that car windows come with 5% tint, that most people are unaware of, ....:rock:


We had the same issue here in SC - caused no end to hard feelings. Ultimately, the Legislature changed the law to read 28%, so there was no excuse, no arguments.

Personally, though a few have preferred to pay the fine, I generally write them as fix-it tickets. But, it makes great probable cause.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Yeah, let me go to Galls and get some sort of gear that holds a small bottle of Windex to carry on my belt, along with all of the other crap. Why don't I detail someone's interior before I do an inventory/search prior to being towed?
> 
> jasonbr
> If you got a *WARNING* the first time, consider it a gift. And it was a chance for you to get the tint removed...and you didn't. So the officer notices that you said, "ahh, screw that cop, I'll just keep the tint on." He does the right thing and hammers you for ingoring the warning.


I didn't suggest you construst yourself a new utility belt for windex..... a dry cloth works just as well if the windows are noticibly dirty... It would just suck to be a citizen with windows not violating any laws - then to be pulled over and issued a citation because you didn't wash your car that week.....
Also, I used my past situation as an example - not because i needed someone to clarify the events for me. Actually there are more things that happened and more things that were said in those instances - but this thread isn't about my windows....

And you never know - if you happened to detail my car during a would be inventory search - i might just leave you a tip for you efforts.....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> *What the officer did incorrectly was he didn't clean the window where he was taking the reading either times, and my car was dirty the first time. That may be what happened to you!*
> 
> 
> > 1. I am not into community policing
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

jasonbr said:


> I didn't suggest you construst yourself a new utility belt for windex..... a dry cloth works just as well if the windows are noticibly dirty... It would just suck to be a citizen with windows not violating any laws - then to be pulled over and issued a citation because you didn't wash your car that week.....
> Also, I used my past situation as an example - not because i needed someone to clarify the events for me. Actually there are more things that happened and more things that were said in those instances - but this thread isn't about my windows....
> 
> And you never know - if you happened to detail my car during a would be inventory search - i might just leave you a tip for you efforts.....


For violations that lead to criminal offenses, that lead to mucho court OT, gratuity is included...but thanks anyway.


----------

